
Books? What Books? - gibsonf1
http://www.rev2.org/2007/06/18/opinionanalysis-books-what-books/
======
tx
I agree with lupin_sansei. The article lacks a credible source to back up
their conclusions. In fact, I believe just recently I stumbled upon some
numbers that suggest otherwise: _because_ of the Internet people get caught up
in the net of social marketing and start buying more books: _"OMG!! everybody
is reading this, I gotta buy one too"_ Several books became very popular this
way: Freakonomics, Tipping Point, Long Tail.

Seriously, without this largely Internet-based hype about Long Tail I cannot
see an article like that (about something obvious) make a book, and a popular
one.

------
lupin_sansei
"As a format, the book is becoming less and less popular in the modern world."

Any figures to back that up? What with the internet's biggest shop being an
online bookstore, and the proliferation of Borders I wonder is that is really
true.

Besides the web is just one big reading machine anyway.

~~~
corentin
Without Amazon, I would never had as much books as I have now. I'm even buying
books legally available as PDFs/HTML (including books I've already read). I
don't see them disappear anytime soon unless someone comes up with a really
good portable device able to compete with paper.

edit: and with websites such as lulu.com I'm sure we'll see even more books
printed.

